# TCS Reference Letter



## deepanm (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I need clarification regarding TCS reference letter. I worked in TCS from 2009-2014.Out these 5 years,I worked in Australia from 2012-2014 (2.5 years). TCS is ready to give a reference letter with my roles and responsibilities. But they are not going to mention my work history in Australia. 

Can anyone suggest if this reference letter will hold good with ACS & DIAC?

Regards,

Deepan.


----------



## shyam99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,

I think its better you get it in writing from TCS itself or else you can just have affidavit from your manager or senior working in TCS etc and attach the proofs like visa , payslips of Australia as proof that you were in Australia for the period. You can finally have a self declaration saying that I was working in the same company and project but on an onsite assignment.Just attach as many proofs as you can that you were in Australia.

Again this is from my personal experience. I would let others to comment if they differ.


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Deepan

Can you please share the process of getting a Reference Letter from TCS.
I worked there back in 2011.

Thank you.



deepanm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need clarification regarding TCS reference letter. I worked in TCS from 2009-2014.Out these 5 years,I worked in Australia from 2012-2014 (2.5 years). TCS is ready to give a reference letter with my roles and responsibilities. But they are not going to mention my work history in Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## kumarjdey (Jun 8, 2018)

*TCS Reference*



love_at_911 said:


> Hi Deepan
> 
> Can you please share the process of getting a Reference Letter from TCS.
> I worked there back in 2011.
> ...


Hi,

Were you able to get Reference Letter from TCS? I too worked in TCS till 2013.
Please let me know the process if you were successful. :fingerscrossed:


Regards
Kumar


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes Kumar, I was able to.
Two ways:

Slower: Raise a request via Alumni portal and wait for a revert.

Faster: Contact this Team directly: *Corporate Exempverification* for a quick TAT.

Cheers



kumarjdey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Were you able to get Reference Letter from TCS? I too worked in TCS till 2013.
> Please let me know the process if you were successful. :fingerscrossed:
> ...


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

deepanm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need clarification regarding TCS reference letter. I worked in TCS from 2009-2014.Out these 5 years,I worked in Australia from 2012-2014 (2.5 years). TCS is ready to give a reference letter with my roles and responsibilities. But they are not going to mention my work history in Australia.
> 
> ...


dont you have a transfer letter that the company gives when you are deputed to a location ? or some letter of that sort which states that you have been transferred to so and so location for so and so client for the time period . I guess companies as big as TCS will provide such letter !


----------



## kumarjdey (Jun 8, 2018)

*TCS Reference*



love_at_911 said:


> Yes Kumar, I was able to.
> Two ways:
> 
> Slower: Raise a request via Alumni portal and wait for a revert.
> ...


Thanks for the prompt reply.

Can you please provide the exact email id of the *Corporate Exempverification* group of TCS. I was unable to send email to this group as it stated wrong email id.

Regards
Kumar


----------



## kokilas512 (Apr 19, 2018)

*TCS Reference*



kumarjdey said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> Can you please provide the exact email id of the *Corporate Exempverification* group of TCS. I was unable to send email to this group as it stated wrong email id.
> 
> ...



It's Corporate.ExEmpVerification @tcs. com


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Indeed, use this ID.
Suggest for tracking with them, raise a request on Alumni Portal too.

Cheers



kokilas512 said:


> It's Corporate.ExEmpVerification @tcs. com


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Will the process work if you are currently associated with TCS ??

I went for SD anyways but still curious to know if it would work if you are currently employed


----------



## kokilas512 (Apr 19, 2018)

*TCS Reference*



kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Will the process work if you are currently associated with TCS ??
> 
> I went for SD anyways but still curious to know if it would work if you are currently employed


It is only for Ex employees..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kokilas512 said:


> It is only for Ex employees..


Alright thanks


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

deepanm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need clarification regarding TCS reference letter. I worked in TCS from 2009-2014.Out these 5 years,I worked in Australia from 2012-2014 (2.5 years). TCS is ready to give a reference letter with my roles and responsibilities. But they are not going to mention my work history in Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Deepan,
HR denied to release any such letter, can you help me with the approach you would have followed for the letter. 
Many Thanks

Regards


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

Partha_Aus said:


> Hi Deepan,
> HR denied to release any such letter, can you help me with the approach you would have followed for the letter.
> Many Thanks
> 
> Regards


Hi, Ok,sorry, I learnt in later posts that its only for ex employees. any one have any idea for existing employees pls let me know. Thanks.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Partha_Aus said:


> Hi, Ok,sorry, I learnt in later posts that its only for ex employees. any one have any idea for existing employees pls let me know. Thanks.


You wont get it. Go for Statutory declaration. I took that route


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> You wont get it. Go for Statutory declaration. I took that route


I would like to know if the statutory declaration is self declaration. 
Do we have to get it done on stamp paper of Rs 100/-. 

Can anyone share a statutory declaration format for India. 

Thanks


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

Alpana Ashar said:


> I would like to know if the statutory declaration is self declaration.
> Do we have to get it done on stamp paper of Rs 100/-.
> 
> Can anyone share a statutory declaration format for India.
> ...


Hi Alpana,
It is not self declaration, but a declaration to be done by your senior colleague (third person).
Can be done on 10/- or 20/-stamp paper.

Format can be like an standard certificate of declaration mentioning
Your name, company name, designation, worked -from -to, Roles (in your words as per your profession <avoid copying>), 

at the end reference person's name giving declaration,
his/her designation, relation, email, contact number

To be notarized with 'Signed before me' statement.

Hope this is helpful and works for us.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

Partha_Aus said:


> Hi Alpana,
> It is not self declaration, but a declaration to be done by your senior colleague (third person).
> Can be done on 10/- or 20/-stamp paper.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your revert. I would like to know if we have worked in 3 companies in our career and job profiles in all companies have been similar with some difference can we list the same roles and responsibilities in all our reference letter or they have to be reworded.


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Thanks for your revert. I would like to know if we have worked in 3 companies in our career and job profiles in all companies have been similar with some difference can we list the same roles and responsibilities in all our reference letter or they have to be reworded.


Hi Alpana, yes.. For three companies you would need 3 SDs with role statements modified in each letter. They shouldn't be exactly same..make some changes in each letter. Just keep the key-words same.

Hope it is helpful

Thanks



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpana Ashar (Oct 8, 2016)

Partha_Aus said:


> Hi Alpana, yes.. For three companies you would need 3 SDs with role statements modified in each letter. They shouldn't be exactly same..make some changes in each letter. Just keep the key-words same.
> 
> Hope it is helpful
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your prompt response.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Alpana Ashar said:


> Thanks so much for your prompt response.


another tip..not sure if this is important...
make sure the reference person who is providing the reference puts the same date (below his signature) as the notary date.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Will the process work if you are currently associated with TCS ??
> 
> I went for SD anyways but still curious to know if it would work if you are currently employed


Hello Sir,

I am currently in TCS and planning for ACS assessment through SD.

Can you please share a sample or your SD by removing main details?

Regards,
Raman


----------



## kikku (Aug 23, 2018)

*TCS reference letter*

Hi 

I have raised a ticket in TCS Alumni 10days back and there was no response from them. So I emailed to corporate exemp verification team 3 days back and did not get any revert from them. I am sending a mail daily for getting an update but there was no response.

May I know how much time will they take to respond and provide us the RnR on company letter head.


----------



## kikku (Aug 23, 2018)

Skill Letter Issuance is strictly a 1-time activity & Generated on Request only.
It will be issued only for specific purposes, when it is actually required.
Please have the concerned HR person from your current Employer or your Attorney, initiate a mail to the below listed Email address for the release of your Skill Letter.
Or Kindly provide copies of Visa or Application number.

Following are the instructions, to get the Skill / Experience certificate, along with Template: -

Step 1: Please let us know the purpose of the Skill Certificate.
Step 2: Use the attached skilled template which contain the following details:
• Date of Joining - (this will be as per TCS records)
• Date of Release - (this will be as per TCS records)
• Designation - (this will be as per TCS records)
• Skill set / Role and Responsibilities in bullet points (Maximum 5 points) - (needs to be updated by you)
• No project names, client names, Hours, Time, dates worked for, Country name, Various Roles during Tenure & salary details should be stated while providing the skill set.
Step 3:
• Contact your last PL/GL in TCS and get an approval on the same in email. Seeking this approval and following up with the PL / GL will need to be managed at your end.

Incase the supervisor is not active in the company; you can take the approvals from your GL/ BRM whose grade is higher than your grade and he/ she should be active in the company.
This approval email from the PL/GL has to be marked to corporate(dot)exempverification(at the rate)tcs(dot)com along with the attachment in the history.

Step 4: Once the approvals are in place, Corporate Verification team will provide the Soft Copy of the Skill Certificate on the TCS Letter Head in email within 3 working days.

Step 5: Once you receive the same, you can use the soft copy or take a print out as required.
Please note: The attached template is an authorized standard TCS format which works well for various purposes. TCS does not authorize any alternate format to be provided for this purpose.

Note: - Skill Certificate will be issued only once and no changes can be made once it is issued. Hence, request you to please review and provide the details accurately ...


I followed this and got my roles and responsibilities on company letter head with in one day after approval from my manager.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

kikku said:


> Skill Letter Issuance is strictly a 1-time activity & Generated on Request only.
> 
> It will be issued only for specific purposes, when it is actually required.
> 
> ...




Hi Kikku, 

Is it still valid for current employees as well ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi Kikku,
> 
> Is it still valid for current employees as well ?
> 
> ...




Current employees won’t get RnR letter on company letter head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

kikku said:


> Skill Letter Issuance is strictly a 1-time activity & Generated on Request only.
> It will be issued only for specific purposes, when it is actually required.
> Please have the concerned HR person from your current Employer or your Attorney, initiate a mail to the below listed Email address for the release of your Skill Letter.
> Or Kindly provide copies of Visa or Application number.
> ...




Hi Kikku,
I also sent one e-mail to exexpverification email for reference letter for ACS but still no response , Did you get this reponse from them? Do we need to send e-mail from our personal id right?


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

deepanm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need clarification regarding TCS reference letter. I worked in TCS from 2009-2014.Out these 5 years,I worked in Australia from 2012-2014 (2.5 years). TCS is ready to give a reference letter with my roles and responsibilities. But they are not going to mention my work history in Australia.
> 
> ...


How did you resolve this issue? Pls enlighten. I was at onsite for 3 years and TCS did not mention that on the letter they provided.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

diliprathore85 said:


> deepanm said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


For ACS anywhere outside Australia is all the same. You need not mention location in your ACS as long as it doesn't affect the over all experience. All you need to do is mention your employment as full time experience and mention the appropriate roles and responsibilities


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> For ACS anywhere outside Australia is all the same. You need not mention location in your ACS as long as it doesn't affect the over all experience. All you need to do is mention your employment as full time experience and mention the appropriate roles and responsibilities


It’s absolutely BS
Looks like he is trying to reduce the competition 

You will be in a very severe problem if you follow this path 
The chances of the CO rejecting your application is very high

Make sure that all locations are clearly split

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

NB said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > For ACS anywhere outside Australia is all the same. You need not mention location in your ACS as long as it doesn't affect the over all experience. All you need to do is mention your employment as full time experience and mention the appropriate roles and responsibilities
> ...


I filed my ACS with work experience in London Poland and India with solely my roles and responsibilities alone mentioned in all the letters. I am from a consulting background with base branch in India. 

I have completed my ACS , got my invite , lodged visa and received my Grant recently. 

So it's not BS.

There are many many in this forum from consulting background where their base branch is India and they have been deputed to locations across the globe. They did ACS the same way I did or rather I followed their foot steps.

So again it's not BS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I filed my ACS with work experience in London Poland and India with solely my roles and responsibilities alone mentioned in all the letters. I am from a consulting background with base branch in India.
> 
> I have completed my ACS , got my invite , lodged visa and received my Grant recently.
> 
> ...


If a person doesn’t get caught after committing a murder, doesn’t make murder legal

You may have escaped with a wrong assessment, but that doesn’t mean that it’s allowed

I have seen members who claimed Points for experience disallowed by the skill assessment agency and yet got the grants as the CO somehow failed to notice it, so should every member start claiming it !

If some member, still wants to follow your footsteps, good for them

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

NB said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > I filed my ACS with work experience in London Poland and India with solely my roles and responsibilities alone mentioned in all the letters. I am from a consulting background with base branch in India.
> ...


Just because we have tongue doesn't mean we can keep rolling it.

What I have done is legal and there are many who have done it here the same way.

When one lodges visa everything gets tracked with passport so there is no fooling CO. Every candidate provides something called police clearance certificate, bank statements for deputed locations , passport non empty pages.

So CO doesn't miss anything. 

There are many many who did not disclose locations in ACS assessment but then shared every minute details after lodging visa , got grants legally.


----------



## arundey (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi... What working relationship proof did you attach alingwith statutory declaration for declarant?


----------



## shweta16690 (Mar 4, 2019)

kikku said:


> Skill Letter Issuance is strictly a 1-time activity & Generated on Request only.
> It will be issued only for specific purposes, when it is actually required.
> Please have the concerned HR person from your current Employer or your Attorney, initiate a mail to the below listed Email address for the release of your Skill Letter.
> Or Kindly provide copies of Visa or Application number.
> ...


But how did you get your current employer raise this request for you to initiate this? 

I also received the same message so I am asking that why will current HR email to TCS for initiating this since we are applying for Australia PR by our own , not through employer.


----------



## Adityahalder (Dec 7, 2019)

kbjan26 said:


> You wont get it. Go for Statutory declaration. I took that route


Can you please let me know the exact process to get ACS approval via Statutory declaration? 
sometime back I have created a new post regarding the same as ACS unable to assessed my current job role due to "Insufficient Documentation"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Adityahalder said:


> Can you please let me know the exact process to get ACS approval via Statutory declaration?
> sometime back I have created a new post regarding the same as ACS unable to assessed my current job role due to "Insufficient Documentation"


The rules for use of the statutory declaration are very clear in the ACS guidelines book
The first step is to get a letter from the employer on a letterhead that they don’t issue a reference letter.
Did you do that ?
Cheers


----------



## akshay.mandale (2 mo ago)

Current employee of TCS: For statutory declaration what document we need to submit for declarant. Guidelines states below: The declarant must provide their current contact details (preferably email and phone number) and at least one of the following as evidence of their working relationship with the applicant: • Employment certificate/statement of service on official company letterhead

Do tcs provide employment certificate? 
or can i use confirmation letter as employment certificate?


----------

